# cannot fix udev-mount failure

## necron

after managing to update my system it seems that i glossed over a warning to activate a kernel option for udev (version to be posted) to work on my system.  the error message i get on trying to boot up tells me pretty explicitly that CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y, but i cannot chroot to go at the kernel configuration and editing the kernel command line to boot into single user mode or even just add "devtmpfs.mount=0".   i can edit at the grub menu, but none of the changes seem to stick once i actually tell the machine to boot

trying to chroot is becoming an issue because of the fact that the gentoo minimal usb, which is currently all i have on hand as a rescue medium, won't mount my root partition (which is a jfs system if you're curious)

i am going to try making another livecd to try the chroot again, but does anyone have any idea how i could work through this without doing a full reinstall?  or is there something more deceptive going on here?  this issue seems like it should be a lot less complicated to fix than it's proving...

edit:  the gentoo minimal usb mounted my normal boot partition with no issues...is the root partition corrupted then?

edit: udev-197

----------

## necron

so i guess that the gentoo live dvd doesn't have jfs support either?

----------

## The Doctor

I'll offer a shot in the dark:

You can try the system rescue CD I always have one handy. However, I find it odd that neither install media supports jfs. You may try modprobe jfs in case it is a module and it may also be a good idea to fscheck the jfs root.

----------

## necron

and like magic, the stupid thing mounted!

all i did was fsck.jfs...am i really that inept that i applied a fix without knowing it?

----------

## necron

hello from gentoo

i don't know why the liveusb wouldn't let me mount jfs, but i just chrooted, recompiled and all is well

----------

